

Show HN: GuruFoo.com – Vote on articles for developers and sysadmins - pharaohgeek
http://www.gurufoo.com

======
pharaohgeek
Hi everyone! Submitter here. GuruFoo.com is a social news site focused on the
developer, sysadmin, and general technology community. Our goal is to provide
helpful, informative articles on a wide variety of software development and
administration topics.

While we recognize there are lots of other social news sites -- Reddit, Hacker
News, etc. -- we wanted to focus solely on topics that revolve around the
technology community. You won't see articles on K-Means Clustering or
Multithreaded Programming next to a link to cat videos. Tutorials, blog
postings, and published articles on development, software engineering,
emerging technology concepts, and the business of technology are all welcome!

This is our first foray into startup territory, and would love if you
contributed to our site! GuruFoo.com is semi-curated, in that our staff is
constantly adding new articles we've come across and found interesting. But,
we can't do it all by ourselves. Create an account, publish your own links,
and vote on links published by others! And -- most importantly -- give us ANY
feedback you may have. We just went live, so we're anxious to hear anything
and everything you may have to say about our site. Thanks again!

